# Plastisol transfers with inkjet printer.This could work..



## gnilrac

Hi i just want to throw this out there and get some feedback.If i take a a4 sheet of common plastisol transfer paper ,screenprint the whole sheet with plastisol white and then dry it.Heres the kicker:i feed that sheet into my inkjet printer and print any full color design onto the plastisol white sheet.Voila! Digital transfers?Let me know if it could possibly work,i dont think its been tried before.


----------



## bircanboss

How r u gonna print it then? I mean if it could be printed in the printer, how are you gonna press it on the t-shirt? You have to flip the paper over to print it on the t-shirt, so all the ink from the printer will be on the wrong side


----------



## gnilrac

I was waiting for that one!Heres the solution:are you familiar with the sticky clear film used with digital transfers?You slap a sheet of that over your completed print and peel your transfer off from the sheet.The front design will be against the sticky film while the plastisol white backing will be exposed.So you can slap it on a t shirt and the white will transfer first.Hey,this is starting to sound good,even if i do say so myself.


----------



## bircanboss

Give it a try and post some pictures! I really really hope it works


----------



## PositiveDave

Water-based inkjet ink probably won't stay on PVC plastisol ink. Sorry.


----------



## veedub3

I don't see it working but try it and let us know.


----------



## PositiveDave

I'd probably try:
Printing onto an inkjet sheet, the sheet will need to release the ink layer (I think).
THEN print a white underbase with plastisol.
I still don't think that it's a goer, but it has more chance.


----------



## veedub3

I'm just wondering what is going to happen to his printer once he places a sheet of screen printed plastisol in it.


----------



## Flagrant-T

I don't think you are going to be able to peel the transfer off the paper onto a sticky clear film either. This would be easy to try out before you print though. I think Imprintables Wearhouse sells blank sheets of plastisol transfers for use in Cad Cutters, so you might be able to experiment with that.

Good luck!
Nick


----------



## brice

Aren't heat transfers printed in reverse with the TOP layer closest to the paper and the last thing printed is the background. 

I think the OP missed a key step. You outlined:



Screen print a white base on the transfer paper
print onto the white base
Heat press
the problem with this is you have the following layers:

Adhesive (this is what sticks the transfer to the shirt)
Inkjet print
white undebase
transfer paper

If I understand heat transfers properly you will place this onto the shirt with the transfer paper being on top. So your layers will now be:

Transfer paper
white underbase
inkjet print
Adhesive
Shirt

If you press it you will have a nice white blob on your shirt with no print showing. 

You are going to have to find a way to flip the entire plastisol/inkjet print so your result is:

Transfer Paper
Inkjet print
white underbase
adhesive

Perhaps I'm smoking funny cigarrettes... I'm not a heat transfer guru.


----------



## splathead

This sounds like a disaster in waiting. Putting gelled white ink through your inkjet will ruin it after a pass or two. It would get on your rollers and possibly your printheads.


----------



## bircanboss

splathead said:


> This sounds like a disaster in waiting. Putting gelled white ink through your inkjet will ruin it after a pass or two. It would get on your rollers and possibly your printheads.


Ahhhhh live and learn man live and learn  even if the paper goes through, I'm almost 100% sure the ink is just going to pool and most likely not dry. Maybe he can setup a flash unit on top of the printer


----------



## gnilrac

splathead said:


> This sounds like a disaster in waiting. Putting gelled white ink through your inkjet will ruin it after a pass or two. It would get on your rollers and possibly your printheads.


Thats what they said about DTG printing.Thinking about it,any person who has not tried a different idea to the system they are used to, consistently denies that the newer method is superior to what they have been exposed to....


----------



## gnilrac

splathead said:


> This sounds like a disaster in waiting. Putting gelled white ink through your inkjet will ruin it after a pass or two. It would get on your rollers and possibly your printheads.


As i said,have you tried it...?Because i am busy touching up my white underbase screen ,and then i will innocently print it onto the substrate and use my defunct inkjet printer that has been refilled with 3Rd party ink,and i will let you guys see if it works.


----------



## brice

It won't work. Did you read my post about the order. How are you going to get the inkjet print between the transfer paper and the white underbase?


----------



## gnilrac

O h oh ,i know it looks crap,but it almost worked1!
How does that look ,guys,seriously!
I did this with the method i mentioned,I admit it looks a lot faded,but,for my first try..?
Hey,I have to try different settings,so i might be back in 20 mins.
But it looks alright for a first try dont you think!!!!
Sorry for my imputence to the Naysayers,i just had to prove this to myself!


----------



## gnilrac

brice said:


> It won't work. Did you read my post about the order. How are you going to get the inkjet print between the transfer paper and the white underbase?


Read my post concerning the transferring of digital transfers.....


----------



## gnilrac

Thats some good tea..
Sad update on my experiment:The colors from the inkjet printer soaks into the plastisol white.
I'm thinking of coating the underbase with a clear coat...


----------



## LB

gnilrac said:


> Thats some good tea..
> Sad update on my experiment:The colors from the inkjet printer soaks into the plastisol white.
> I'm thinking of coating the underbase with a clear coat...


Gnilrac, I applaud your efforts for trying something new. It's guys like you that make the world a better place sometimes. Bill Gates and Steve Jobs had the courage to experiment and explore new things and look where they are. Unfortunately it didn't work, but nothing ventured, nothing gained..keep on plugging and one day you may be a Bill Gates or a Steve Jobs.


----------



## wormil

gnilrac, two questions:
1) If you can screenprint transfers why bother with inkjet?
2) What do you hope to achieve that you can't already achieve with transfers for darks?


----------



## PositiveDave

wormil said:


> gnilrac, two questions:
> 1) If you can screenprint transfers why bother with inkjet?
> 2) What do you hope to achieve that you can't already achieve with transfers for darks?


It does one-offs easily.
It does pictures easily.
I can see why, but I struggle with How?


----------



## wormil

PositiveDave said:


> It does one-offs easily.
> It does pictures easily.
> I can see why, but I struggle with How?


I still don't see why. A transfer paper for darks achieves both. What specifically is the OP trying to achieve with a plastisol underbase that he can't achieve with a transfer paper for darks? It doesn't make it a "plastisol print".


----------



## RUSSOCOLI

Hi, this idea works. I tried it 3 years ago, used it for 1 year, and even taught some people how to use it. You can use pigment or laser printer. It works well with white shirt, where you use modified clear plastisol and where the pigment or laser ink is sandwiched between the plastisol and the fabric. 

The technique is to use a water-slide paper and the key is to print on the paper first before applying the plastisol. The process requires curing the plastisol at 100 degress centigrade and later appllied as transfer plastisol to fabric.

There are modifications you need to do with the ordinary plastisol by adding some adhesive powder to enhance its bonding with the fabric. Not all plastisol works.

For dark garment, the same process is done except that you need a liquid laminate on top to protect the laser or pigment ink. The process is called FLIT or short for fusible laminated image transfer. FLIT also stands for the layers in the printing system - Fabric, Laminate, Image, Top Coat. (FLIT is a registered system). The image is sandwiched between the laminate or plastisol and the top coat, which is a specific liquid laminate.

This principle or method continues to evolve.


----------



## tdprout

Sounds interesting..do you have pictures?


----------



## deniz_dee

I was thinking maybe this will work.
1. Screen print a clear plastisol ink on transfer paper, 
2. Feed it on an inkjet with pigment ink (Epson Durabright ink printers) don't use dye ink. 
Note: Print the image mirrored.
3. Screen print with white plastisol ink.
4. Sprinkle with adhesive powder or screen print with adhesive.

I will try this and post once I have the final result.


----------



## splathead

deniz_dee said:


> I was thinking maybe this will work.
> 1. Screen print a clear plastisol ink on transfer paper,
> 2. Feed it on an inkjet with pigment ink (Epson Durabright ink printers) don't use dye ink.
> Note: Print the image mirrored.
> 3. Screen print with white plastisol ink.
> 4. Sprinkle with adhesive powder or screen print with adhesive.
> 
> I will try this and post once I have the final result.


Running a sheet with partially cured plastisol through a printer sounds risky.


----------



## deniz_dee

I already tried the process, it actually works.

1. Screen printed a clear plastisol on a transfer paper then flash dry.
2. Feed the transfer paper on an inkjet printer with pigment ink. ( I used the highest quality on a glossy paper)
3. Screen print a white plastisol on top of the image. (as an under base)
4. Sprinkle with adhesive powder or print with a printable adhesive.
5. Flash dry or oven for few seconds.
5. Press on a shirt.

It works perfectly, I will try a more detailed image next time and will make it bigger in size.

Here are the pictures.


----------



## wormil

Thanks for the update Deniz. Looks promising.


----------



## nslette

deniz_dee said:


> I already tried the process, it actually works.
> 
> 1. Screen printed a clear plastisol on a transfer paper then flash dry.
> 2. Feed the transfer paper on an inkjet printer with pigment ink. ( I used the highest quality on a glossy paper)
> 3. Screen print a white plastisol on top of the image. (as an under base)
> 4. Sprinkle with adhesive powder or print with a printable adhesive.
> 5. Flash dry or oven for few seconds.
> 5. Press on a shirt.
> 
> It works perfectly, I will try a more detailed image next time and will make it bigger in size.
> 
> Here are the pictures.


Did you try any more transfers with this process?


----------



## oninrawr

How about using white underbase plastisol paper for self weeding paper? In case white underbase plastisol paper as a "B"paper. Of course printing using laser printer. 

Sent from my C6502 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## byronikos

What kind of inkjet transer paper i can use


----------

